# Anyone around feeding Pedigree dog food?



## brianbvs (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I used to prepare food for my dogs myself (chicken, rice, vegetables), but now that I have 4 dogs, its consuming too much of my time.
In Mauritius (where I live), I can easily find the following:
Pro Plan, Royal Canin, Pedigree & Alpo.
Pedigree dog food fits in my budget but I would like to have a feedback about this brand before taking this broad decision. 
I've had some negative comments about Pedigree but I really want to chat with someone using it.

*Thanks*,
Brian.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

brianbvs said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I used to prepare food for my dogs myself (chicken, rice, vegetables), but now that I have 4 dogs, its consuming too much of my time.
> In Mauritius (where I live), I can easily find the following:
> ...


I dont rate Pedigree! dogs dont get fat on it in my opinion ! I used it for a month or two and did not like the results !


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

I don't like Pedigree either,too many additives etc.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

Pedigree is to rich, Ild never buy it again.
Tripe is the best


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

i dont think much of it nor hills or science plan.

you dont want one with high protein in it 
mine have tripe


----------



## dogsdinner (Nov 6, 2007)

Its too rich for most of mine so I stopped it they now have Gusto and raw tripe for their second meal no good if you can't get it though.


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

From the list of food you have available I would go for Royal Canin.......


----------



## brianbvs (Feb 8, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Pedigree is to rich, Ild never buy it again.
> Tripe is the best


What do you mean by "is too rich"? is that protein? what did you noticed with your pets when you purchased it?


----------



## brianbvs (Feb 8, 2008)

Any comments about BARF here?


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

brianbvs said:


> Any comments about BARF here?


Never tryed on my own dogs but
i have heard nothing but good things about it! Its just hard to get hold of round here !


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

What i mean is.. It gave my dogs the s**ts, Made em fart like hell, And all in all it just effected their behind  Alot of other people that have used it have said the same thing.


----------



## brianbvs (Feb 8, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> What i mean is.. It gave my dogs the s**ts, Made em fart like hell, And all in all it just effected their behind  Alot of other people that have used it have said the same thing.


Ok  got it now.
Thanks dear
Brian.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> What i mean is.. It gave my dogs the s**ts, Made em fart like hell, And all in all it just effected their behind  Alot of other people that have used it have said the same thing.


We had the same thing with ours and also wet excema when we win bags of it we give it to the local rescue!!!! BARF is great providing you have the storage facilities etc but we have 12 dogs so we feed a complete!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

tashi said:


> We had the same thing with ours and also wet excema when we win bags of it we give it to the local rescue!!!! BARF is great providing you have the storage facilities etc but we have 12 dogs so we feed a complete!!


WOW 12 dogs  i see what u mean if you fed urs pedigree and it had the same effect it had on mine lol, Nowonder u put them on the BARF diet hehehe.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

brianbvs said:


> Ok  got it now.
> Thanks dear
> Brian.


U are welcome


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

i dont use any comercial dog foods at all the barf diet is best, and yes you do have to have storage.


----------



## Leanne1989 (Nov 11, 2007)

I feed royal canin and i rate it! i know some others dont but mine seem to be doing great on it!!


----------



## tracy t (Feb 11, 2008)

brianbvs said:


> Any comments about BARF here?


ifeed my dog pedigree complete and she only needs to go out twice a day and she is fine


----------



## brianbvs (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks to all of you for your replies.
Cheers,
Brian.


----------

